# YAAAAAAAAY, Just a matter of time



## FarmboyBill (Aug 19, 2005)

A guy just invented a robot that looks like Scarlett Johansson, whoever she is, but she looks good regardless. he printed out all her parts 3D. All her skins silicone. 
Its just a matter of time. like cars they'll come down in price. he paid $50.000 to make her, and shes for sale. IF a buyer can program the mind so its compatable with the buyer, they'll sell like hotcakes.

Another 30yrs, and they'll be affordable, and Ill be ready, (already) lol

At my age, a second hand model, with all the bugs worked out would be fine lol.


----------



## roadless (Sep 9, 2006)




----------



## FarmboyBill (Aug 19, 2005)

LOL lol


----------



## coolrunnin (Aug 28, 2010)

You want creeped out, watch the video.


----------



## FarmboyBill (Aug 19, 2005)

What vid?


----------



## oneraddad (Jul 20, 2010)

hahahaha....


----------



## coolrunnin (Aug 28, 2010)

https://youtu.be/ss5Ft9BcJvo


----------



## WolfWalksSoftly (Aug 13, 2004)

That was creepy, and about 5 ways of wrong.
Wait till a dog gets a load of that.


----------



## AmericanStand (Jul 29, 2014)

Lol well I know April first when I see it.


----------



## FarmboyBill (Aug 19, 2005)

Like I said, they'll get it worked out in time. WHY? Cause theres a market for men and women robots. WHY? Cause were the most divorced generation in history. NOT ONLY THAT< BUT the next generation has learned somewhat from our mistakes, and is avoiding marriage altogether, much more than we did.
ALSO, It will curb the rising gay aspect where, men and women, seek solice and comfort in the same sex as them rather than trusting themselves, their lives and fortunes to the caprices of the other sex.


----------



## WolfWalksSoftly (Aug 13, 2004)

No its called dehumanisation and instant selfish gratification


----------



## FarmboyBill (Aug 19, 2005)

Whatever its called, ital. happen. And it will change events in this century the same way the guy who said he was tired of buying horses and they turned out to be wild, or sick, or died, and he was waiting for someone to start selling a aut T mo bile, like that Ford kid runs around in, in the last century.


----------



## WolfWalksSoftly (Aug 13, 2004)

This won't be like a video game or texting. This will end up with people not interacting at all. It will be the demise of the human spirit.


----------



## Truckinguy (Mar 8, 2008)

FarmboyBill said:


> Like I said, they'll get it worked out in time. WHY? Cause theres a market for men and women robots. WHY? Cause were the most divorced generation in history. NOT ONLY THAT< BUT the next generation has learned somewhat from our mistakes, and is avoiding marriage altogether, much more than we did.
> *ALSO, It will curb the rising gay aspect where, men and women, seek solice and comfort in the same sex as them rather than trusting themselves, their lives and fortunes to the caprices of the other sex.*


Ok, I've read that sentence about a dozen times and still can't make sense of it. Why wouldn't a gay person just buy a robot the same sex as themselves? There is no rising gay aspect, there are the same amount of gays in the world as there always has been, they're just more open about it now.

Robots won't make any difference in society's gender conversation. Their gender will mirror general society and be used the same way.


----------



## FarmboyBill (Aug 19, 2005)

Wolf, I don't know how you define the human spirit, but ill take a guess and say that it is already demising, and has been since at least 1960.

Wolf, I predict that, If robots were available, ALOT/most people wouldn't GO gay in the first place. The generation that already is gay would end in time.

Since you seem to know how many people were gay before, say 1970, Ill defer to you. I can say that, I never openly knew of one so as to start my own account till I moved to Tulsa.


----------



## WolfWalksSoftly (Aug 13, 2004)

One good thing I guess, it would help the rest of us out because the type of person who would get one of these things wouldn't contaminate the gene pool any more than it already is.


----------



## Truckinguy (Mar 8, 2008)

FarmboyBill said:


> Wolf, I don't know how you define the human spirit, but ill take a guess and say that it is already demising, and has been since at least 1960.
> 
> Wolf, I predict that, If robots were available, ALOT/most people wouldn't GO gay in the first place. The generation that already is gay would end in time.
> 
> Since you seem to know how many people were gay before, say 1970, Ill defer to you. I can say that, I never openly knew of one so as to start my own account till I moved to Tulsa.


I keep thinking that you're pulling my leg or being sarcastic with these comments but, in case you're serious, why would a robot have any effect on whether someone would be gay or not? Robots are already being built in both genders, if someone would choose to be with a person of the same sex, why would they not choose to be with a robot of the same sex?

A quick search will show you that same sex relationships have existed since the beginning of recorded history and, in fact, have been condoned to some extent in certain cultures.


----------



## frogmammy (Dec 8, 2004)

Cherry 2000 all over again.....Bill's dream has arrived.

Mon


----------



## FarmboyBill (Aug 19, 2005)

Robots WOULD NOT have any effect on someone who WAS ALREADY GAY, They might buy one that was the same sex and programmed to suit them.
IM SAYING, that it would stop most from going gay in the first place. I don't think that certain people are born gay. God put in us the desire to comingle with the opposite sex. BUT He also gave us free choices, and I think that after years of fears of the opposite sex, rejection by them, not feeling good about ones self, feared of humulation, and many other adjectives, that people take a dive and try to see if going gay is easier. Some fall into it by accident, some fall into it on purpose, but I don't think that any are born that way/


----------



## FarmboyBill (Aug 19, 2005)

Yes wolf, It would likely help out those who were inclined to stay with real people. AT LEAST till they themselves married, and either ran around on the other, or got divorced. The gene pool, as you describe us, are made up of those who made married once and forever, and once and more than once. I doubt if gays muddy up the pool for one because there are so few of them as yet, at least that knows it for a fact, 2, if theyre seeking the same sex partners, how they muddying up the pool to begin with?


----------



## WolfWalksSoftly (Aug 13, 2004)

I don't know where to begin.


----------



## oneraddad (Jul 20, 2010)

FarmboyBill said:


> Robots WOULD NOT have any effect on someone who WAS ALREADY GAY, They might buy one that was the same sex and programmed to suit them.
> IM SAYING, that it would stop most from going gay in the first place. I don't think that certain people are born gay. God put in us the desire to comingle with the opposite sex. *BUT He also gave us free choices, and I think that after years of fears of the opposite sex, rejection by them, not feeling good about ones self, feared of humulation, and many other adjectives, that people take a dive and try to see if going gay is easier*. Some fall into it by accident, some fall into it on purpose, but I don't think that any are born that way/



Are you saying you've started looking at dudes but if you had a robot you'd stop ?


----------



## coolrunnin (Aug 28, 2010)

oneraddad said:


> Are you saying you've started looking at dudes but if you had a robot you'd stop ?


I about busted my gut laughing at that one, that is excellent.


----------



## rkintn (Dec 12, 2002)

WolfWalksSoftly said:


> I don't know where to begin.



Probably just best to leave it alone.


----------



## FarmboyBill (Aug 19, 2005)

nope. I said that ive stopped lookin, for the most part. FO, I suspect, due to my stringent culling, is just a pastime.

IF ANYTHING

IF I had a robot looked like the one in the vid, id sure give up looking for women in my age group that might be interested in me


----------



## roadless (Sep 9, 2006)

No handsome robot could ever take the place of a warm blooded man for me!!!!


----------



## Nsoitgoes (Jan 31, 2016)

roadless said:


> No handsome robot could ever take the place of a warm blooded man for me!!!!


Do you remember that Star Trek episode where Mr Data got married? I have to say that rather got me wondering about possibilities...


----------



## roadless (Sep 9, 2006)

Geeze I must have missed that one!


----------



## WolfWalksSoftly (Aug 13, 2004)

roadless said:


> No handsome robot could ever take the place of a warm blooded man for me!!!!


Woo hoo


----------



## FarmboyBill (Aug 19, 2005)

hmmmmmm Roadless. As you say, men might be warm blooded, but, in MY experience,,,,,,,,, well, u can guess the rest lol


----------



## roadless (Sep 9, 2006)

Is this what you are talking about Bill? [ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5c1m2BAg2Sc&sns=em[/ame]


----------



## WolfWalksSoftly (Aug 13, 2004)

rkintn said:


> Probably just best to leave it alone.


I try, I really do!. But sometimes it can really be a mind scrambler.


----------



## FarmboyBill (Aug 19, 2005)

That's what Roadless is talkin bout, I think. How many women OR MEn my age are hot blooded, or even warm blooded. lol. I suppose my blood moves like Karo Syrup lol


----------



## Nsoitgoes (Jan 31, 2016)

FarmboyBill said:


> That's what Roadless is talkin bout, I think. How many women OR MEn my age are hot blooded, or even warm blooded. lol. I suppose my blood moves like Karo Syrup lol


There you go again with projections formed from baseless myths. I know lots of hot blooded women. Still researching the men...


----------



## FarmboyBill (Aug 19, 2005)

Watch out N u sayin you know lotsa hot blooded women may cause dad to think that you may knowm to well lol.


----------



## Nsoitgoes (Jan 31, 2016)

FarmboyBill said:


> Watch out N u sayin you know lotsa hot blooded women may cause dad to think that you may knowm to well lol.


I suppose I could ask what constitutes "too well" but it would be pointless. I actually *do* know quite a few lesbians and several of my male friends are gay. They are no different than anyone else. Just normal people who happen to prefer the same gender is all. You probably know one or two, too, you just don't know it.

And no - they don't just try out the same gender because of a hetero affair gone wrong. It is not a choice. Who would choose to be disparaged and discriminated against?

...and in case you are wondering - knowing gay people and being their friend doesn't "rub off" or change one's own orientation.


----------



## WolfWalksSoftly (Aug 13, 2004)

Bill has been exploring his sexuality.


----------



## coolrunnin (Aug 28, 2010)

FarmboyBill said:


> That's what Roadless is talkin bout, I think. How many women OR MEn my age are hot blooded, or even warm blooded. lol. I suppose my blood moves like Karo Syrup lol


As much time as you spend obsessing about sex, I'd say your still fairly hot blooded....&#128562;


----------



## FarmboyBill (Aug 19, 2005)

Youll notice dad is quiet when the women speak of knowing lots of hot blooded women. I guess im the only one hes out for.


----------



## FarmboyBill (Aug 19, 2005)

As to the robot thing. I would have never predicted it 2yrs ago. I DO predict that before this century is ended that people will know how to speak to animals. I think that that will cause fewer people to eat meat, and that will increase through generations till were back to eating salads again as in the beginning.

Although I would have never predicted having them, I can see great value in them, once perfected. My generation will, in a quarter century or less, UNLESS provided for by care givers will be either dead, for the lucky or in nursing homes, or under hospice. I think that our families will be less and less inclined to take care of us, but will buy a programmed robot to do that. Perhaps robots will do what was predicted in the early 70s, that the day of an American on the battlefield is over. 
I can see where, IF people DO buy a robot rather than marry, then the population will eventually go down. With fewer people to do the jobs that need doing, then I would imagine that robots would take up the slack. 
I could see, where, in certain portions of the country, we could have people who use robots like slaves, or have them stored in bad warehouses to work in work houses.
I could even see a movement by people to cause the above conditions to cease because the robots people have, are, like todays faithful dog, their loving companion and they would hate to see others treated harshly.
Butt, what do I know.


----------



## oneraddad (Jul 20, 2010)

FarmboyBill said:


> Youll notice dad is quiet when the women speak of knowing lots of hot blooded women. I guess im the only one hes out for.


You're the one that said men that have been rejected often resort to men, not me.

I haven't seen any women here say anything close to that, period.


----------



## oneraddad (Jul 20, 2010)

Bill, I had two women ask about dating while selling my puppies. They looked very hot blooded, but I'm just not ready to date. If you had anything going for you, you'd have women interested in you also, until then you'll be as you are.


----------



## oneraddad (Jul 20, 2010)

64 and still hot blooded












I got this text the day after this cute 25-30 year girl picked up her puppy.


----------



## FarmboyBill (Aug 19, 2005)

Whats your post about me saying (men that have been rejected often resort to men) have to do with me?? Ive not been rejected by women IN POISON in likely 25yrs. The onliest time I have been rejected period is when the gal on FO srejected me a couple weeks back.


----------



## ceresone (Oct 7, 2005)

Bill. better be careful, we might start thinking you're pulling our leg, with the hillbilly talk,--then you come up with the post like the one you posted previously.


----------



## FarmboyBill (Aug 19, 2005)

Im puzzled and perplexed, trying to ponder which post your pursuing that I previously posted. lol


----------



## Raeven (Oct 11, 2011)

Couldn't help it, Bill. Read this and thought immediately of you.

_"In a first for mechanical man, scientists have revealed that humans get aroused by touching robots. Researchers at Stanford University studying the physiological impact of human-on-bot contact found that "touching areas perceived as private made the skin more moist.""_

http://www.nbcnews.com/tech/tech-ne...-when-touching-robots-new-study-shows-n551786


----------



## FarmboyBill (Aug 19, 2005)

IF you look at the pic of the gal that the guy built, and you cant see that happening, well ?????????? Specially if the guys my age lol


----------



## Nsoitgoes (Jan 31, 2016)

Bill. The robots used in the research that Raeven cited were non-humanoid looking. They were 2feet tall. Looked like the robots you buy for kids.


----------



## FarmboyBill (Aug 19, 2005)

O well, that's different, but as I said in the post above, IF


----------



## ceresone (Oct 7, 2005)

The post that starts off with "as to the robot thing" is the one I was speaking of, Bill As for myself, when they build a robot that can do all my outside chores, and clean my house I'd be in the market for one. I can sit on the deck and watch my garden grow. Guess they need to make different robots for different chores--- Think we women need to be in on the programming for male robots.....


----------



## FarmboyBill (Aug 19, 2005)

As to your last, that works both ways lol. 
Think about it. They already got vacumns that roam around the house, cars that start themselves, drive themselves, keep from crashing by themselves, lights that go on and off by themselves, water faucets that go on without being touched, TV that you don't touch anymore, and lots of other things that were unheard of 25yrs ago, and if one had mentioned them, theyed be laughed into a nut house.


----------



## frogmammy (Dec 8, 2004)

I have one of the robo-vacs, and it requires babysitting. Gets caught under something and then pitifully beeps every few minutes, or says, "I am stuck" until you come and unstick it, or until the battery dies. It tells me when it needs its filter cleaned, and when it feels it's battery is getting low, heads back to the charger and docks itself and charges until the battery is full. It then disengages from the dock and goes to where it left off and starts vacuuming again, until it either gets the job done, or has to go recharge itself.

Really a handy little thing to have. Be nice when they can make them affordable. 

iRobot just came out with a new 'bot that mops floors and IS somewhat affordable. I have not tried it yet, but past experience with 'bots that "mop" has NOT been positive.

And don't get me started on the 'bot named Pepper!

Mon


----------



## FarmboyBill (Aug 19, 2005)

Got to thinkin. IF you had a bot in your old age, and the kids thought youd hung around long enough, the way they hack into everything nowadays, they could hack into your own bots brain and your own bot could do you in. UNLESS they had a way to trace back the hack, the kids would be blameless. Headlines would read, Bludgioned by Bot


----------



## ceresone (Oct 7, 2005)

frogmammy, I, to, have a earlier version of the floor "bots" Mine is just like it would be if they made Men and Women bots--sorry, but they dont make batteries for that version anymore


----------



## frogmammy (Dec 8, 2004)

cersone, I have two Roomba's that I don't use any more. Bought the Neato "animal" 'bot when my Roombas died and am VERY happy with it! Gets that little powdery dirt off the floor and the dog hair that my regular vacuuming with the Dyson just doesn't get. Works great on carpet and hardwood floors.

Bill, your kids wouldn't have to hack a 'bot, just get a hacksaw and cut a brakeline or loosen a tie rod or a bolt in the stearing. They've probably already thought of some other ways.

Mon


----------



## WolfWalksSoftly (Aug 13, 2004)

I cut my oldest son's Stretch Armstrong so I could find out what was inside there...he was 9 or so. He wasn't thrilled..lol


----------



## FarmboyBill (Aug 19, 2005)

Heck, mammy, they know that don't work. Ive been in to many wrecks, once with my DD. Always without a scratch.


----------



## frogmammy (Dec 8, 2004)

Well, hope springs eternal.

Mon


----------

